# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Waking up from a nightmare, falling back asleep in an instant to get to where you left off

## lucidreamsavy

Along time ago, I had this nightmare where a monster is about to get me, so, I wake up and close my eyes again.  Then I'm right where I left off in my nightmare.  So, I got up again and turned on the light and stayed up for a few minutes.  Then went back to sleep and it's all good.  Does anyone know why that happened?
 :Eek:

----------


## LOSTINMYMIND

I Do Not Know Why But I Have Had It Happen. Only Seems To Happen During Dreams That Are Hurt Full, Angry, Or Scary And You Dont Want To Be Dreaming About It.............

----------


## Lëzen

This happens to me a lot during normal dreams (since I don't really have nightmares). I have a feeling that it has to do with short-term memory...perhaps because an average person's short-term memory is only 30 seconds, you'll have a better chance of continuing the dream where you left off if you fall back asleep in less than 30 seconds, which is basically when the dream is most fresh in your mind.

If you stay awake for longer than your short-term memory - without making a conscious effort to remember what you were dreaming about - and then go back to sleep, you might forget it and move on to another dream.

Keep in mind that this is all my own speculation on the matter, and is a totally groundless theory, but...it's all I can think of. Next time you wake up from a nightmare or unpleasant dream, try making an effort to stay awake a little bit longer (without trying to remember what happened in the dream) before falling back asleep.

----------


## QuietBang

I have done two things.

1: I go to sleep and it happens right up where I left off and then I wake up and say out loud. "I'm done sleep."

2: I wake up and say "Hell no!" I go back to sleep and end up battleing the monster to my favor.

----------


## Havok

I had a nightmare last night that I went straight back into!

I thought I had woken up and went to pull the bed covers from my face cause I couldnt breathe, then the more I pulled at the covers the more would keep coming like there was no end and the more I pulled the less I could breathe! I then actually woke up gasping for breath! Then went straight back into the room I was in before I dreamed of waking up!

Freaky stuff!

----------

